# Wir brauchen eure Hilfe



## Chrhom (20. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Ich suche sehr dringend noch eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit für 4 Personen. vom 25.04.2007. bis 27.04.2007 oder wenn möglich zum 28.04.2007. Wäre echt super wenn mir ein paar leute adressen und/oder Telefonnummern von pensionen oä da lassen könnten, kein 4 sterne, hauptsache n bett und fließend wasser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vielen dank an alle im vorraus


----------



## Chrhom (20. April 2008)

achso

warmes wasser wäre auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

